# You Know You're Hooked on Karate When...



## Bob Hubbard

You Know You're Hooked on Karate When...
By De Stewart 

Do you wake up Saturday mornings stiff and sore? Is another night like Friday night the only thing that will make you feel better? Do you workout alone? Do you find that once you've thrown a jab, you can't stop until you've followed it with a reverse punch? If so, you may be (gasp!!) HOOKED ON KARATE. How do you know? Here are a few clues.

You know you're hooked when the first word out of your parrot's mouth is KIAI!, and you teach your cat how to free spar.

You know you're hooked when you have more bruises than a roller derby queen, and you still go back for more.

You know you're hooked when you shut the refrigerator door with a side thrust kick.

You know you're hooked when you shop for clothes based on whether you can kick in them.

You know you're hooked when the only clothes you'll wear are gis.

You know you're hooked when you actually crave a beach workout.

You know you're hooked when the books on your night stand are by authors like Gichin Funakoshi, Hirokazu Kanazawa and Musashi Miyamoto.

You know you're hooked when the Twelve Days of Christmas becomes: one boxing bag, two boxing gloves, three shin pads (includes an extra pad for the one you'll inevitably lose), four Tokaido gi's, five rolls of adhesive tape....twelve cases of Tiger Balm.

You know you're hooked when you look for a place to live based on the amount of practice space it provides.

You know you're hooked when you refuse to wear shoes.

Well, how did you score? Does any of these situations sound familiar? If so, it's hopeless - you're hooked. The only option now is to join CKA, Compulsive Karatekas Anonymous. Don't fret though. I'm sure you'll find plenty of familiar faces. See you there.


----------



## Rob_Broad

I will keep my score to myself.


Hi my name is Rob and I..........


----------



## tunetigress

Hi, my name is Tune, and I am methodically working my way through the 12 steps of Karate Addiction.   I can identify with the shutting of a refrigerator door with a side thrust kick!  Any oppor'Tune'ity for training!  LOL!  Karatekas Anonymous Unite!


----------



## Cthulhu

I'm guilty of kicking objects that should not be kicked.

With my current FMA practice, I find I start doing FMA footwork if I end up standing still too long.  People think I'm doing some goofy dance 

Cthulhu


----------



## tunetigress

My family has learned to stay clear of the kitchen when I'm cooking, cuz I tend to run through my competition Hand Set while waiting for something to fry, and there is only just enough space to do it, albeit gently!  They are all very thankful that I must go to the basement to practice my Staff set!  LOL!!!


----------



## Chris from CT

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *Hi, my name is Tune, and I am methodically working my way through the 12 steps of Karate Addiction.    *



:rofl: 

"Hi, I'm Chris and I'm a Karateholic.
I used to think I could stop if I wanted to... but I realize now I was wrong."   

Take care


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I just reread this...

Oh man, I'm beyond help!



"Hi, my name is Bob, and I need help."


----------



## Rob_Broad

I've been to those meetings, usually end up leaving with some bruises.


----------



## tunetigress

But Chris?  What if ya don't WANT to stop???


----------



## Ty K. Doe

How about if you rent a new martial arts movie everyday, even though you know your wife is going to wig out if you bring just one more home, but you can't help it and as you try to talk yourself out of it you go into cold sweats because you just gotta have it, then you give in and get it anyway?

Wait, that's just being a lazy couch potato who wishes he could do what they do in the movies, but never gets off his but to practice because he's too busy being a couch potato watching the movies.


----------



## TLH3rdDan

is it a bad thing that i have rented every MA movie at blockbuster and hollywood video 3 or 4 times??? could i be addicted??? you know its bad when you are practicing your finger strikes on your dash when your sitting at a red light... i get lots of strange looks for some reason when i do that lol


----------



## tunetigress

Ty, you don't have it too bad if you are still just RENTING videos!  Just wait till my hubby gets a load of all the videos I just bought off E-bay!  LOL just wait till he sees that Visa bill.  I think I just may be in for a bit of trouble on this one,  I think your wife should count her blessings, cuz at least you are gonna take THOSE darn videos back.  LMAO!     :rofl:


----------



## fist of fury

Yeah my DVD collection is getting rather large.


----------



## karatekid1975

I'm with ya Chris. 

Hi my name is Laurie S and I am a karateholic.

I do almost all the stuff above ...... Oh my Lord! The 12 step program will not help me :shrug:


----------



## tonbo

*ahem*

Uh...hello.....my name is....uh....tonbo, and I am a karateholic.  I admit it.  

I have been addicted for years.....and even worse, I got members of my family addicted.....even my own children.....and my wife.....

....it started out *so* small....just a technique here and there....my first week was free......then it turned into sparring sessions and forms practice......I would practice forms wherever I was, whether I was in public or not......

....then I earned my Black Belt, and it just got worse.....I began reading more about martial arts.....and it turned into a gateway addiction.....now I have experimented with other martial arts as well....

....I can't help it.....I'm hooked.....addicted.....and there is no cure, at least, not for me.......

 

But what a way to go....... 

Peace--


----------



## VampyrSoul2000

Well now... all I can say is that the side thrust kick on the fridge door usually happens when I have my hands full.
Testing out the pants with kicks just means you can move in them.
And what's wrong with having lots of room in your apartment?

lol

VSoul


----------



## Seig

What about watching a MA vid and screaming at the screen because the technique is so poor then getting really worked up because somebody got paid 4 times your annual salary for doing it?????


----------



## Samurai

What about browsing the Martial Arts section at the local bookstore.....

Got that one....and that one....and that on is on order....that one is cheaper on EBay......photocopied that one (Did I say that out loud?)

Thanks
jeremy bays


----------



## tonbo

I find myself doing that a lot.  

Actually, one of my most memorable experiences was watching some movie with my brother, an army ranger.  The main character was doing both military-type stuff and MA techniques....and we would each slam the character when he was doing our respective "strengths".  It was a hoot, since we were doing it as if the main character could actually *hear* us...

Peace--


----------



## Seig

My wife routinely tells me that just because everyone for three square miles can hear me does not mean the so-called actors can!


----------



## WaterCircleHarmony

Oh man i wanna run down a beach just like appollo creed did with rocky right now! 

Yes my pants are all kickable in and yes i do choose my clothes on how martal arty they are esp. the pants.

I did choose my flat for the space, and i do spend insane amounts of time browsing the bookstores/ videoshops for books or films that i have looked at millions of times before.

I spend far too much of my living existance on this site too!!!!

:mst: :mst: :mst: :mst:


----------



## tonbo

You know you've been in the martial arts too long when you start coming up with defenses against everyday objects.

No lie, once an instructor of mine had someone pretending to threaten him with a plastic coat hanger.  My instructor took the joke in stride and promptly made up a technique that not only disarmed the student and then retaliated with it.

I was laughing so hard I nearly passed out.

From then on, some of my classroom friends and I have had more laughs than we can count by coming up with such defenses.

"Okay, so say someone comes after you with a tape dispenser...."

"Defense against.....a COFFEE MUG!!!"

Peace--


----------



## Nightingale

hehe...

I can one-up testing out pants with side kicks...

I made sure I could do a side kick in my PROM DRESS.


----------



## karatekid1975

LOL Nightingale. I buy jeans only if I can "kick" in them, and I buy shoes that I can kick quickly with (light shoes). And My clothes are baggy hehehehehe (easier to move).


----------



## Nightingale

my clothes are almost never baggy.  I don't want my clothing getting in the way of moving quickly if I need to, and it gives an attacker less to grab on to. I usually buy the stretch denim jeans because I can do anything in those that I can do in my uniform.  I live in jeans and tank tops, and usually boots.  Summer wardrobe is usually board shorts, tanktops and sandals...(yes, I live in California).

yesterday I totally freaked a friend of mine...I was wearing a dress. he said "oh my god... I didn't know you even OWNED a dress...lemme guess...you can kick in that."  hehe...I do own a more than a few dresses...I just don't wear them very often, only when its really warm outside or I feel like looking pretty or dressing up for some reason, and even then, its ALWAYS something I can move quickly in if need be.


----------



## tonbo

My clothes aren't baggy, but they are "relaxed fit"..... 

I have plenty of motion allowance in my clothes, both formal and informal.  I need to be able to move unhindered, "just in case".  

To extend this thread just a bit......

Do you find yourself wanting to bow before or leaving rooms?  Frequently?  Been in the arts too long...

How about checking out the area wherever you go?  Things like.....not sitting with your back to the crowd when possible....being sure that you have more than one available "avenue" of movement.....

Even better.....you know you've been in the arts too long when you start seeing people as large targets with little crosshairs on specific vital points.....:rofl: 

Peace--


----------



## Nightingale

hehe...

yesterday, this same friend, in the middle of a restaurant, looked at me and said "close your eyes."  I did. he then asked me "how many exits are there, and where are they?"

I said "five.  one about ten feet behind you, one to my left, one across the room near the restrooms, and the delivery door in the kitchen.  and for five, if we really need out, there's always the window right next to us."

"how many people are in the booth behind us?"

"four. a man, a woman, a little girl, and a baby in a high chair."

he let me open my eyes, and sure enough, I was right.  he asked me "how do you do that?"  and I answered "I have no idea. I just do."  its just part of being aware of your surroundings, and I do it automatically without even thinking about it...didn't realize how extensively until he called me on it, but its something I always do.

a favorite quote....

just because you think there's someone lurking in every shadow, it doesn't always follow that you're wrong.


----------



## tonbo

You missed out on a great opportunity, Nightingale......you should have told your friend that the reason you can do all those things is due to your "ninja training".....

.....and then tell him that you could tell him more, but you'd have to kill him..... 

The situation I thought was funny was when I was out with a friend years ago...we were in a bar, sitting in a quiet little corner, and he asked me, "Out of all the things on the table, here, how many could be used as weapons?"  I looked at him, laughed, and replied, "ALL of them".  He thought I was kidding, until I showed him how even change could be used offensively.....

Then he laughed and bought me a drink.  :rofl: 

Peace--


----------



## Nightingale

hehe...

yep. anything can be used as a weapon, even if it is to just throw a handful of change at someone to either distract them or hit them full on in the face and make them stop for just long enough...

best weapon ever in a bar fight is a pool cue, though, if you know how to use a bo.


 


martial artists don't duck...they take cover.


----------



## karatekid1975

> _Originally posted by tonbo _
> 
> "My clothes aren't baggy, but they are "relaxed fit"..... "
> 
> That's what I ment to say. Mine are the "relaxed" fit kind.
> 
> "To extend this thread just a bit......
> 
> Do you find yourself wanting to bow before or leaving rooms?  Frequently?  Been in the arts too long..."
> 
> Yes LOL. Even when I say thank you to a stranger for hold open a door, I get the urge (or do) bow ..... gggrrrrrr LOL It's automatic.
> 
> "How about checking out the area wherever you go?  Things like.....not sitting with your back to the crowd when possible....being sure that you have more than one available "avenue" of movement....."
> 
> Yes. I always sit with my back to the wall or sit facing the door. That's so I can watch everything and everyone around me.
> 
> "Even better.....you know you've been in the arts too long when you start seeing people as large targets with little crosshairs on specific vital points.....:rofl: "
> 
> hehehehehehe yep, and I'm not anywhere near BB hehehehe


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *You Know You're Hooked on Karate When...
> you teach your cat how to free spar.
> . . .
> You know you're hooked when you look for a place to live based on the amount of practice space it provides.
> . . .
> *



My Cat knows 'Kit-Kat-Do'  :rofl: 

In My House, I use the Front Living room for
private lessons. Otherwise the walls have
pictures of Ansel Adams. Yes except for the 
pictures there is no furniture in my Front Room.
18'x21' are the room dimensions. I Love it   

And as for the clothes, I only buy loose fit
or relaxed or pleated pants. I can kick as high
in them as I can in a GI. 

I guess I am hooked.

Thanks everyone

Rich


----------



## Nightingale

Kit-Kat-do!!! ROTFLMAO :rofl: 

my cat is a master of self defense...when he lies on his back, he looks so sweet and innocent, but reach for his stomach and you find out right quick that five of his six ends are pointy when he lays like that.


----------



## Rich Parsons

My Cat is from the Pound, and she was de-clawed
on her front claws. She has been known to scare
many a people with her Kiaa! Yell. She is very
viscious to other people.  

And when she does hit you, she hits hard.

She knows the many levels of self-defense
 

Run - Yell for help - Yell to distract
Hit before being hit
Claw before being touched or grabbed
Bite before being grabbed and after being touched
Bite and Claw if you have been Grabbed

She is a Black Kitty, so does this make her
a Black Belt in Kit-Kat-Do'????

Have a great Day

Rich


----------



## Nightingale

I'd say she definitely has enough grasp not only of technique but of theory to award her her black belt in Kit-Kat-Do.


----------



## WaterCircleHarmony

One time i caught myself in the middle of a bow before crossing 

the road......i bent down and undid my shoe laces and then retied 

them again. i don't think anyone noticed too much.


----------



## Nightingale

LOL. nice recovery.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by WaterCircleHarmony _
> 
> *One time i caught myself in the middle of a bow before crossing
> 
> the road......i bent down and undid my shoe laces and then retied
> 
> them again. i don't think anyone noticed too much.
> *



 When I did this, I took my shoe off to shake out
that imaginary little rock that was in the 
shoe. :rofl: 

All my friends with me, just yelled at me to 
catch up.

Rich


----------



## Quinn-child

I admit it...I'm guilty of closing every single door I come through or just open with some sort of kick, usually a back or side thrust.  *sob*  I'm so worthless!  I thought I could stop any time I wanted, but the basics turned into techniques...and the techniques turned into sets...and the sets turned into forms...and I just don't know what to do anymore!
I'm very guilty of almost all of those symptoms...is there some sort of medication I can take?  I need some serious help...all three of my cats know how to defend themselves, by the way.  Don't come near me, or Jenna will thrash you!

Oos - :asian: 
Quinn


----------



## MinnieMin

> _Originally posted by Quinn-child _
> 
> *I admit it...I'm guilty of closing every single door I come through or just open with some sort of kick, usually a back or side thrust.  *sob*  I'm so worthless!  I thought I could stop any time I wanted, but the basics turned into techniques...and the techniques turned into sets...and the sets turned into forms...and I just don't know what to do anymore!
> I'm very guilty of almost all of those symptoms...is there some sort of medication I can take?  I need some serious help...all three of my cats know how to defend themselves, by the way.  Don't come near me, or Jenna will thrash you!
> 
> Oos - :asian:
> Quinn *



Erin, I can help you.
Come to my house and let me make you some your favorit Cranberry-Pecan Rugelach and Pavlova with lots of fresh strawberries.  I bet you'll be paralysis in my sofa. :boing2:

Few nights ago, my husband saw me holding my labtop and ignoring everything then he said," oh, let me guess, MarticalTalk, right?" "You are hooked!" 
Well, I guess I am a little.  Reading your guys/girls' posts, I realized that I was there sometimes; such as kick the doors (I do back kicks).  Here is one thing I guess no body has ever done that yet:  I like dance at home sometimes, but since I start MA, I put some new movements (punches, heel palms, and kicks) into my free style dancing.  
So, I guess I am hooked, too  :sadsong:

Min


----------



## Pakhet

> _Originally posted by MinnieMin _
> 
> *
> 
> Erin, I can help you.
> Come to my house and let me make you some your favorit Cranberry-Pecan Rugelach and Pavlova with lots of fresh strawberries.  I bet you'll be paralysis in my sofa. :boing2:
> 
> 
> Min *



new friday night game to play?  sparring for Rugelach?   

Lisa


----------



## Quinn-child

> Come to my house and let me make you some your favorit Cranberry-Pecan Rugelach and Pavlova with lots of fresh strawberries.  I bet you'll be paralysis on my sofa.



Ah, you know I will!



Oos - :asian: 
Quinn


----------



## Quinn-child

> new friday night game to play? sparring for Rugelach?



No, Mom, 'cause, see, I wouldn't let you anywhere NEAR -my- rugelach 

...Konnichi-wa, Okaa-san, onegai, don't take me off the Pepsi!

Oos - :asian: 
Quinn


----------



## MinnieMin

> _Originally posted by Quinn-child _
> 
> *
> 
> No, Mom, 'cause, see, I wouldn't let you anywhere NEAR -my- rugelach
> 
> ...Konnichi-wa, Okaa-san, onegai, don't take me off the Pepsi!
> 
> Oos - :asian:
> Quinn *



I got you both HOOKed. 

:roflmao:


----------



## Quinn-child

> I got you both HOOKed.



...So you did :rofl:   :rofl: 

Oos - :asian: 
Quinn


----------



## MinnieMin

> _Originally posted by Quinn-child _
> 
> *
> 
> ...So you did :rofl:   :rofl:
> 
> Oos - :asian:
> Quinn *



...neh, Rugelash is so so, don't forget my Eclairs  and there are more for you to try; let me see... ah, Citrus lace tuiles with Buttercream is next for you to try.  
I am a desserts making-holic. :erg:  

Min


----------



## Pakhet

> _Originally posted by MinnieMin _
> 
> *
> 
> ...neh, Rugelash is so so, don't forget my Eclairs  and there are more for you to try; let me see... ah, Citrus lace tuiles with Buttercream is next for you to try.
> I am a desserts making-holic. :erg:
> 
> Min *



erin's left the country and I'll be taking all of her deserts from now on  I promise to ship her her fair share...

Lisa


----------



## Quinn-child

Ooh...Are you bringing some tonight?

Aa, nevermind, I'm not gonna be there tonight   Oh well.  Uhm...will they last till Thursday?  I ought to be there on Thursday!    Yes, you are a desert-makingaholic, and we love you for it!  Iya, my antique desert chef...*daydreams*

Oos - :asian: 
Quinn


----------



## Quinn-child

Dawg, who says I'm goin' out of the country, 'Kaa-san?

...Can I go to Japan?   

Oos - :asian: 
Quinn


----------

